
Ask HN: What truth do you believe in that the vast majority of people don’t? - sbenitoj
What truth do you believe in that you either lack the hard evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, or the hard evidence exists but for some reason most people refuse to look at it or accept it as true?<p>How do you cope with the fact that most people don’t believe what you know to be true?
======
thorin
What one man can do, another man can do.

